# Surf blew today ... Really bad



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

Did not get a single hit from 7am to 3pm... And the only reason I am posting is because everyone on here doesn't report enough. Except for when they do well... And three pompano is not that well.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Haha hey, you made it out there so you still had a good day!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

FromNolaToPcola said:


> And three pompano is not that well.


I got three yesterday and two were over 3 pounds. Guess its relative, but that was an awesome day! Would have been happy with one this time of year.


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

I got five yesterday all under two, I was just saying .. That long on the beach was ridiculous not to get a hit. No baits were even worked on (live shrimp, dead shrimp fresh, and a bucket full of awesome fleas). All I caught was a sunburn. I did catch a 8 pound sheepshead yesterday also in the surf. I fish almost everyday if anyone wants to tag along ...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

FromNolaToPcola said:


> I got five yesterday all under two, I was just saying .. That long on the beach was ridiculous not to get a hit. No baits were even worked on (live shrimp, dead shrimp fresh, and a bucket full of awesome fleas). All I caught was a sunburn. I did catch a 8 pound sheepshead yesterday also in the surf. I fish almost everyday if anyone wants to tag along ...


I wouldn't expect to catch much fishing the tail end of a cold front with a stiff North wind this time of year....less than ideal conditions for pompano fishing IMO.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I wouldn't expect to catch much fishing the tail end of a cold front with a stiff North wind this time of year....less than ideal conditions for pompano fishing IMO.


Agreed. I'm inshore looking for trout after a cold front. In my experience it takes a couple of days for the surf to come back to life.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My only pompano outing last week yielded ONE pomp, but it was 20 inches. I'm in that group who doesn't report enough, regardless of the outcome.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Went out Saturday as well, from 8-11am. Had a shark circle a smaller hunk of mullet then swim off. Wind made a bad day of fishing absolutely miserable, which is why we left early.


----------

